# My 300 reef



## Continental

Here are some pics of my 300 reef. The sump holds 100 gallons too. Lighting is four Geisman 250 watt 20k bulbs. Euro-Reef RC 500 skimmer. Tank is drilled on the sides to for a four way Oceans Motions and has a coast to coast overlfow with two Sea Swirls for return of the water.


----------



## Raptor

Nice!! I love sohals! Thats the nexy fish on my list. How about a few more details on your tank? I see ya went with the italian halide's, I wont even try to spell/mispell their name. LOL


----------



## Continental

Raptor said:


> Nice!! I love sohals! Thats the nexy fish on my list. How about a few more details on your tank? I see ya went with the italian halide's, I wont even try to spell/mispell their name. LOL


Thanks. Actually in my hurry ealrlier I too mispelled Giesemann. The tank is 84 l x 28 w x 31 h. It is a custom made Miracles tank made of half inch glass with a coast to coast overflow and drilled in the back with two one and a half inch bulkheads. The side holes and plumbing, and pumps were done for me by Tom from Oakville Reef Gallery. The lighting fixture is a Giesemann and to the best of my knowledge is the only four light one of it's kind in Canada, and maybe North Amercia. Both the light fixture and the bulbs are made in Germany. I prefer the look of 20k bulbs over 14k. I have about a three inch substrate bed and about 350 pounds of live rock primarily Figi, with a few pieces of Tonga thrown in too. The tank is primarily a Tang tank but there are a few Angels in there too . I'll post some updated pics of the fish soon. I also have a 90 gallon tank with a Rectangular Trigger and a Clown Trigger in it. The Rectangular is a really mean bugger. My son, who goes under the nick bob351 has about 6-7 tanks in the house too and my daughter has one. I advise all who visit the house to bring scuba gear and not to be afraid of dogs. We have four German Shepherds.


----------



## CichlidAddict

Wow! Top-notch setup you have there!









I'd toss out the TV and put my couch in front of that tank.


----------



## Continental

Thanks. Actually I have two couches, beside and in front of tank, along with the TV. Sometimes just watching the tank I get so relaxed I just nod off.


----------



## rbp 4 135

AWESOME ! gotta love those tangs aswell


----------



## Continental

rbp 4 135 said:


> AWESOME ! gotta love those tangs aswell


I'll post some pics of them soon.


----------



## nswhite

Very nice I like all the color.


----------



## werdna

OMG!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Continental

Thanks everyone.


----------



## pyrokingbrand

WOW! What a fantastic tank, post some pics of that Rectangular Trigger!


----------



## jasert39

great tank welcome to the site, looks like you will have a lot of info and experience to share for some of us newcomers.

welcome.


----------



## smurf

WOW beautiful setup you got there.

Couldn't help but notice your using some APC ups's, what ya get them hooked up for ?
I used to have one when my suburb was still under construction. We had power failure's about twice a day for half an hour. So they saved my fishies lifes a bunch of time. And made me sleap tightly and not wake up cause of the silence(can't sleep if there is no water clatter).

Edit: Goodluck to the person trying to pass your elite German Forces


----------



## Continental

Thanks again everyone for your comments. The APC's are hooked up to my two DART pumps in the event of a power failure. In the last power failure in my area each one was able to run a pump for 45 minutes until the power came back up. I also have two others that are plugged in and are on a constant trickle charge if the power is going to be out for a long time, which will allow me to plug in a small power head to keep a small boil of the surface and create some flow in the tank.


----------



## Ex0dus

wow

Im really not a big fan of SW but wow.... Awesome tank!


----------



## Continental

Thanks Exodus.


----------



## fredweezy

damn bro, das nice.


----------



## Trigga

DAMN thats a crazyyyy tank you should enter them into the non piranha POTM( if there is one) or just the plain POTM thing. Very nice tank man


----------



## dg0113

very nice tank, and stocked with great fish, nice work!


----------



## Continental

Thanks everyone. I'll post some updated pics soon.


----------



## Guest

This may sound crazy, but is that a Saline Solutions sump? Did Angelo make it for you?

I work for Big Als Oakville BTW.


----------



## Continental

DannyBoy17 said:


> This may sound crazy, but is that a Saline Solutions sump? Did Angelo make it for you?
> 
> I work for Big Als Oakville BTW.


Yes it is a Saline solutions sump. He did a great job on it. Tom from ORG arranged it for me.


----------



## rchan11

Beautiful setup and I like the pic of your dogs.


----------



## Continental

Thanks rchan11 They're all good, well behaved dogs.


----------



## The Duke

Beautiful tank!!! German Shepherds are the best too. I have one. I wish I had two!


----------



## RB 32

B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L


----------



## Continental

Thanks. I wish I had ten The Duke, but not enough space. Was just out in the field with the four of them in the rain. In other words " Mud Stinky Central".


----------



## bob351

get some real fish :rasp:


----------



## MONGO 

dont talk back to your pops bob







and how come I dont see you in the RIP thread anymore

nice tank by the way continental truely an inspiration for my reef tank in them making


----------



## Continental

RockinTimbz said:


> dont talk back to your pops bob :rasp: and how come I dont see you in the RIP thread anymore
> 
> nice tank by the way continental truely an inspiration for my reef tank in them making


Yeah, one flick on the breaker panel and all the hydro goes bye bye


----------



## MONGO 

HAHAHA hyrdo..hmmmm

hey whats that computer looking thing to the left of the tank near the sump that gray thing..chiller?? sorry if this is a dumb question still learning

vcr maybe?

haha


----------



## illnino

nice setup... you have everything done right... all you have to do is wait and watch as the corals grow in...


----------



## Continental

Thanks illnino. Rockin Are you refering to the two UPS's ( battery back up power supplies) ?


----------



## MONGO 

Continental said:


> Thanks illnino. Rockin Are you refering to the two UPS's ( battery back up power supplies) ?


oh yea thats what they look like..nice







im going to need your help in my thread..trying to convert my FW 90 to a SW 90gallon.


----------



## Continental

Ask away, or pm me with any questions.


----------



## MONGO 

dont want to hijack your thread so heres my thread http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=138420


----------



## bob351

RockinTimbz said:


> dont talk back to your pops bob :rasp: and how come I dont see you in the RIP thread anymore
> 
> nice tank by the way continental truely an inspiration for my reef tank in them making


havent had time but i did everything in the tank he just takes the credit :rasp:


----------



## Continental

Did you hear that noise?







Sounds like breakers on the panel clicking away. Wow. It's really quiet around here now.


----------



## Guest

Continental said:


> This may sound crazy, but is that a Saline Solutions sump? Did Angelo make it for you?
> 
> I work for Big Als Oakville BTW.


Yes it is a Saline solutions sump. He did a great job on it. Tom from ORG arranged it for me.
[/quote]

Yes he does a wonderful job. The guys at ORG seem pretty reasonable, too bad you didnt come across the street to Big Al's where I worked for the last year.


----------



## MONGO 

Continental said:


> Did you hear that noise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like breakers on the panel clicking away. Wow. It's really quiet around here now.


LOL BOB


----------



## bob351

RockinTimbz said:


> Did you hear that noise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like breakers on the panel clicking away. Wow. It's really quiet around here now.


LOL BOB








[/quote]







he wouldent do it his fish would die faster than mine


----------



## MONGO 

bob351 said:


> Did you hear that noise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like breakers on the panel clicking away. Wow. It's really quiet around here now.


LOL BOB








[/quote]
:laugh: he wouldent do it his fish would die faster than mine








[/quote]
true im sure FW can survive longer than SW but he can still kick your ass..my pops is 67 and still throw me a beating and im a big dude.


----------



## Continental

Yeah, but he forgets I'm the one with four battery back ups. I can run one pump for at least two days with them. 3 1200 watts units and one 1800 watt unit.



DannyBoy17 said:


> This may sound crazy, but is that a Saline Solutions sump? Did Angelo make it for you?
> 
> I work for Big Als Oakville BTW.


Yes it is a Saline solutions sump. He did a great job on it. Tom from ORG arranged it for me.
[/quote]

Yes he does a wonderful job. The guys at ORG seem pretty reasonable, too bad you didnt come across the street to Big Al's where I worked for the last year.
[/quote]

Actually, Tom lives not far from me and came to the house to do and bring everything here . I didn't even have to go to the store .


----------



## MONGO 

Continental said:


> Yeah, but he forgets I'm the one with four battery back ups. I can run one pump for at least two days with them. 3 1200 watts units and one 1800 watt unit.


FTW


----------



## bob351

RockinTimbz said:


> Yeah, but he forgets I'm the one with four battery back ups. I can run one pump for at least two days with them. 3 1200 watts units and one 1800 watt unit.


FTW








[/quote]
piranhas go months in tiny pools with really hot water with limited oxegen so well see who will win especialy with my rhom jumping out of the water to attack you


----------



## MONGO 

he has a point..hmm


----------



## HumanBurger

WOW MAN!!!

great tank!!









cheers
jones


----------



## Genin

that's a great tank and overall system you have going. I am jealous of the equipment. a tank that large really does look like a slice of the ocean.


----------



## studmuffin992

can u repost the pics coz i cant c ur tank??


----------

